

Show HN: Auto-post your GitHub activity to Twitter - allangrant
http://tweethub.herokuapp.com

======
richo
This just in, all the people who care about what I do on github just follow me
there.

~~~
agresso
Well, in this case you might like the idea to share individual activities, not
all of them.

------
why-el
Nice, but I think the list of activities that you enable people to tweet are
not that interesting in my opinion. Tweeting that I opened an issue in some
project is more interesting to developers than when I start watching a repo.

Granted, I did not log in, since it requires Twitter, so I might be missing
more options.

~~~
agresso
More options exists. Unfortunately I didn't mention all of them in screenshot.

~~~
why-el
Ah ok! thanks for the clarification then. Good job! ;)

------
flyblackbox
Is this something that could be rolled into ifttt.com? You should talk to the
guys over there via this link: <http://ifttt.com/api>

If This Than That (ifttt) connects popular, public APIs and bridges them to
create Trigger/Event pairs to automate tasks.

~~~
agresso
Not sure, they have enough flexibility. But I ll try anyway

~~~
flyblackbox
please let me know how that goes @flyblackbox on Twitter

------
samarudge
Why not just grab your RSS feed and put it into TwitterFeed or dlvr.it?

~~~
agresso
Because it's needs * serious formatting * no options what to share * no share
individual activity.

I tried twitterfeed on my own and All reasons above makes this approach not
really good.

~~~
samarudge
dlvr.it allows you to create filters on items. You can get it to post as much
or as little as you want and it provides full customization for formatting,
you can even find and replace within the text

~~~
agresso
It's pretty hard to get formatting you need with rss feed. In some cases
formatting human readable tweet require addition GET query to github API and
many other more specific problems.

dlvr.it is just to general to be good for one thing. tweethub is good for one
thing.

~~~
samarudge
Yeah it's one thing that does a very simple job that I have to give both my
twitter and github auth too. I might forget about them or not be sure how to
disable it. Are you going to build one of these for the 20 or so other feeds I
put into my Twitter? Yeah it's a nice idea, and the implementation seems good,
but it's not really fixing a problem so for most people it probably won't be
worth the effort.

~~~
agresso
You need only twitter auth.

Let's assume you don't want to remember anything. But once when you do a
commit you might do it like:

git commit -m "Add magic beans to make super scale //tweet"

Is it easy enough?

Most services are useless for most people. It's true. I built it because I
need it myself. But I can assume there some people just like me in the world.

~~~
samarudge
dlvr.it provides this out of the box. There are probably other services that
do the same. I think TwitterFeed provides options for only posting certain
content but it's been a while since I used it

[http://gopotato.co.uk/grabs/Screen%20Shot%202012-07-10%20at%...](http://gopotato.co.uk/grabs/Screen%20Shot%202012-07-10%20at%2021.57.22.png)

~~~
bogdang
If you don't have a controll to transform github event into tweet The body in
RSS is much longer then 140 symbols. You would need to parse it, normalize it
and only then generate a tweet body. And you need a full featured programming
language support to do that.

Also, you need at least several days to setup all types of github events with
edge cases.

Believe me, this is not an option if you want things look really good.

------
100100110
I think it could be the next feature for ifttt.com. That's it

------
joshmangel
great idea i know my developer would surely use it :)

